# How long does a substrate last?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Substrate doesn't get used up, it lasts and lasts, when you take down the tank one day it is still there. I don't see much reason to "renew" a substrate, but if you wish, you can do some deeper vacuuming to remove some of the collected mulm (detritus) and freshen it up that way.


----------



## reizao (Jul 9, 2007)

I've seen Eco-complete depleted in 2 years. After this time is a good idea to use any kind of fertilizer.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

reizao said:


> I've seen Eco-complete depleted in 2 years. After this time is a good idea to use any kind of fertilizer.


The ONLY way to deplete Eco-Complete would be have it reduced to mud. 

Flourite and Eco-Complete will outlast any of us.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Physically Eco and Flourite should last just like Rex says. Nutritionally, both should be as long lasting as an aged gravel substrate. Eco starts out nutrient loaded, Flourite starts out with a high CEC or ability to adsorb nutrients from the water column and store them. Plants (and bacteria) can break the bond that Flourite and Eco has on a nutrient ion to use it. You have to supply nutrients in either case, but the substrates will be there for a long time.


----------

